# A little weekend MP fun......



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

It was basic stuff....but just so much fun......

Strawberry popsicles













My little angels gift set







I found these molds in the back of my mold cabinet...and thought these would be fun for the kids with a little dinosaur coloring or story book.


----------



## topcat (Nov 1, 2008)

They are gorgeous!  MP can be as basic or as fancy as you wish - these are beautiful and don't look basic to me


----------



## heartsong (Nov 1, 2008)

*mp*

love the dinosaur soaps! they should really appeal to little boys who hate bath-time!  how did you scent them?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

*dinosaurs*

Thanks sooo much!

I try not to put a lot of scent in children's soaps, but in the case of the dinosaurs, I used a little cucumber melon in the green portion. The white is unscented.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 2, 2008)

Those are wonderful!  Did you use regular popsicle trays to make your popsicles?


----------



## peaches (Nov 2, 2008)

They're fantastic!


----------



## digit (Nov 2, 2008)

Fab as always!!!    The dinos are sure to be a hit with the kids.

Digit


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 2, 2008)

I have to second the dinos .. my kids would go crazy over them ... we're in the dinosaur/monster/princess phase right now


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Those are wonderful!  Did you use regular popsicle trays to make your popsicles?




Thank you...and yes, I used regular popsicle trays.


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 5, 2008)

wow those look good.  :wink:


----------

